# Hardness and alkalinity



## Joshaw (Oct 13, 2003)

I just used some ph test strips and my alkalinity was above normal and my hardness was way above safe. My nitrite was also somewhat above normal. What can i do to reduce all of these things, especially the hardness because it was the most dangerous.
Thanks


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I would change about 30% of your water and you can also go to your lfs and get either PH up or PH down depending on what you need. Then try and test your water the next day.


----------



## Joshaw (Oct 13, 2003)

so the alkalinity part of it has to do with the ph?
And i meant the nitrate was a little high the nitrite was pretty safe.
Is there anything that actually treats hardness or does that just mean you need a vaccuum and water change.
Thanks


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Do you know exactly what your PH level is?


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I believe the ideal PH is 6.0 - 7.5


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

WHAT IS YOUR WATER READING? pH, NITRATE, AND NITRITE?


----------



## Joshaw (Oct 13, 2003)

Hardness 275 ph 7 Nitrite .5 Nitrate 50


----------

